# Where to buy giant pillipedes (USA)



## UltimateDracoMeteor

I am not referring to the green Madagascar ones as I would find it cruel to keep one when it would just end up dying, I'm looking for the type like this or one of a similar size:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris52

I'm curious as well...


----------



## ErinM31

None are available in the U.S. because of the stupid ban. 
I agree, that looks like a wonderful species to keep if it does well in captivity!!!
There are some pretty pill millipedes native to here and to Europe that are rarely available, but they are small that the average pill bug (_Armadillidium vulgare_).


----------



## Chris WT

I've never seen one of those before, what a neat creature. My inner child would be so pleased

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor

ErinM31 said:


> None are available in the U.S. because of the stupid ban.
> I agree, that looks like a wonderful species to keep if it does well in captivity!!!
> There are some pretty pill millipedes native to here and to Europe that are rarely available, but they are small that the average pill bug (_Armadillidium vulgare_).


Seriously? I hate the US in terms of available bugs. I need to move to Europe just so I can buy bugs; the selection on BugzUK and more are so much better--stick insects, pill millipedes, giant millipedes, the list goes on. At least I'm not in Florida, where you can't get basically anything.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

Same reason Phasmids have been illegal..  I wish they weren't!  I love isopods and these would be about 10 times as cool!  I could've sworn I saw someone in the U.S. was breeding them but I could be wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Grasshopper99 said:


> I could've sworn I saw someone in the U.S. was breeding them but I could be wrong.


There are people breeding a couple of small European species in the US, but the giant Madagascan ones are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Pillipedes

Does anyone have any of these giant emerald bugs preserved in ethanol?  They seem to always die in captivity but I would like to buy a few to show to my students.


----------



## KevinsWither

ErinM31 said:


> None are available in the U.S. because of the stupid ban.
> I agree, that looks like a wonderful species to keep if it does well in captivity!!!
> There are some pretty pill millipedes native to here and to Europe that are rarely available, but they are small that the average pill bug (_Armadillidium vulgare_).





Grasshopper99 said:


> Same reason Phasmids have been illegal..  I wish they weren't!  I love isopods and these would be about 10 times as cool!  I could've sworn I saw someone in the U.S. was breeding them but I could be wrong.


Then again, if they really were illegal, then wouldn't they be confiscated? I've seen people with giant african millipedes and the small species for sale. And technically, ALL insects would be illegal except for certain feeders. Beetles, phasmids, millipedes, mantids, and assassin bugs (roaches too) are examples that fall under the exact interpretation of the law. One of the quotes was that predators of predators of plant pests as being illegal, that could include any native predatory insect or arachnid (not really, but just a thing). It all depends on the factor of the judging USDA official. If he or she were lenient, they probably let almost anything through. The polar opposite, and they would confiscate every insect. 

As for the pill millipedes, I searched them up, but there pretty difficult to care for as there is a thing with them needing a certain microorganism colony and it needing to be a bit more cool. 

Would own them, but it'd be hard to care for.


----------



## SlugPod

It's basically illegal to own any cool invertebrate in the USA. 
I've been considering moving to the UK or Europe or somewhere over there so I can just own invertebrates in peace. 
It's doubtful the ban would ever be lifted, it doesn't benefit anyone in the place of power to lift it, so why would they? 

I'd love to own some of the cool millipede species available to people outside the US, but alas, it's merely a dream of what could be.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KevinsWither

SlugPod said:


> It's basically illegal to own any cool invertebrate in the USA.
> I've been considering moving to the UK or Europe or somewhere over there so I can just own invertebrates in peace.
> It's doubtful the ban would ever be lifted, it doesn't benefit anyone in the place of power to lift it, so why would they?
> 
> I'd love to own some of the cool millipede species available to people outside the US, but alas, it's merely a dream of what could be.


I will tell you this in dm. Anyways there are people that have connections that seem to almost get any insect though. I would advise that if you are ready to have huge losses (as in the millipede dying, its pretty difficult to care for) and that your are persistent, you can just keep looking for them.


----------



## pannaking22

Pillipedes said:


> Does anyone have any of these giant emerald bugs preserved in ethanol?  They seem to always die in captivity but I would like to buy a few to show to my students.


I'm don't think they would hold their color very well in ethanol. You'd still be able to see the shape and maybe some patterning, but ethanol discolors things like this pretty quickly unfortunately.



SlugPod said:


> It's basically illegal to own any cool invertebrate in the USA.
> I've been considering moving to the UK or Europe or somewhere over there so I can just own invertebrates in peace.
> It's doubtful the ban would ever be lifted, it doesn't benefit anyone in the place of power to lift it, so why would they?
> 
> I'd love to own some of the cool millipede species available to people outside the US, but alas, it's merely a dream of what could be.


Europe has their own sets of rules and in some countries you have to jump through all sorts of hoops to keep anything venomous (can't say for non-venomous). @Chris LXXIX would certainly know more on this than I would though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlugPod

@pannaking22 

Yeah I would have guessed as much lol. 
I doubt I'd move out of the US anyway, so it's more of just talking fantasy rather than actualities.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

pannaking22 said:


> Europe has their own sets of rules and in some countries you have to jump through all sorts of hoops to keep anything venomous (can't say for non-venomous). @Chris LXXIX would certainly know more on this than I would though.


There isn't a single rule for UE on this issue, things can vary depending on the single nations. Italy banned the import/export/keeping/breeding/trading of *all* arachnids in 2003... this didn't happened in the other UE countries.

Btw here in Italy the situation isn't IMO bad at all, as today you can keep *everything *aside for:

- venomous snakes (no matter the venom potency)
- snapping turtles (still there's people keeping those, according to the specimen found on the loose in the wild)
- potentially lethal or *really *medically significant arachnids (so not a 'Pokie', 'OBT' or else, but the likes of _P.nigriventer_, _S.hahni_ etc as well for their Scorpions counterparts)

Except those (and of course the protected ones) you can keep what you want: roaches, bugs & insects of all kind, frogs, arachnids (still you have to buy those last ones only in authorized expo/events) centipedes etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt

Chris LXXIX said:


> There isn't a single rule for UE on this issue, things can vary depending on the single nations. Italy banned the import/export/keeping/breeding/trading of *all* arachnids in 2003... this didn't happened in the other UE countries.
> 
> Btw here in Italy the situation isn't IMO bad at all, as today you can keep *everything *aside for:
> 
> - venomous snakes (no matter the venom potency)
> - snapping turtles (still there's people keeping those, according to the specimen found on the loose in the wild)
> - potentially lethal or *really *medically significant arachnids (so not a 'Pokie', 'OBT' or else, but the likes of _P.nigriventer_, _S.hahni_ etc as well for their Scorpions counterparts)
> 
> Except those (and of course the protected ones) you can keep what you want: roaches, bugs & insects of all kind, frogs, arachnids (still you have to buy those last ones only in authorized expo/events) centipedes etc


Yes, the laws and rules varies between European countries. Here we can keep any arachnid we wish, but there are some laws that states that you need to apply for a permit to import certain species. All reptiles (whether venomous or not) are banned. In Sweden, however, you can keep pretty much anything you want (I have seen Swedish ads for cobras etc. on forums). What most people who wants to keep snakes here does, is simply driving into Sweden, buying one legally there and drive it back across the border to Norway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

TownesVanZandt said:


> What most people who wants to keep snakes here does, is simply driving into Sweden, buying one legally there and drive it back across the border to Norway.


Yup but the cobra (or another reptile for that matter) that a Norway citizen buy legally in Sweden once in Norway become illegal, so it's a "at your own risk" issue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis

Trust me, if you hate the import laws in the USA. You'd despise the import laws in Australia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Nephila Edulis said:


> Trust me, if you hate the import laws in the USA. You'd despise the import laws in Australia


But there's a very important reason for that  because it's a fact that if you let in the island alien animals like nothing within less than 5 years things would turn like Peter Jackson's 'Bad Taste' movie u_u

* yes I know, that movie was filmed in New Zealand, the cousins.


----------



## KevinsWither

Chris LXXIX said:


> But there's a very important reason for that  because it's a fact that if you let in the island alien animals like nothing within less than 5 years things would turn like Peter Jackson's 'Bad Taste' movie u_u
> 
> * yes I know, that movie was filmed in New Zealand, the cousins.


Australia, you guys are lucky. There is minibeasts wildlife and they have all sorts of cool and dangerous creatures. Seriously, funnel web spiders? Thats a start and don't get me talking about the gympie gympie plant...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

KevinsWither said:


> Australia, you *guys* are lucky.


Actually I'm Italian and I live in Lombardy, my man


----------



## Nephila Edulis

KevinsWither said:


> Australia, you guys are lucky. There is minibeasts wildlife and they have all sorts of cool and dangerous creatures. Seriously, funnel web spiders? Thats a start and don't get me talking about the gympie gympie plant...


Sydney funnel webs are actually pretty easy to find. You can catch them with simple traps or your boots overnight


----------



## InvertsandOi

Invasive species can be a very real threat, so I understand the need for some laws. I just wish they'd put a little more recourses into refining the laws so they don't include species that pose no real threat. But that would take time and effort. They're not going to put that effort forth in order to please us invert hobbyists. It's not like there are very many of us, and there's no invert hobbyist lobby fighting for our rights.

Reactions: Award 2


----------



## Ratmosphere

Nick H said:


> Invasive species can be a very real threat, so I understand the need for some laws. I just wish they'd put a little more recourses into refining the laws so they don't include species that pose no real threat. But that would take time and effort. They're not going to put that effort forth in order to please us invert hobbyists. It's not like there are very many of us, and there's no invert hobbyist lobby fighting for our rights.


https://www.regulations.gov/docket?D=APHIS-2008-0076

Please comment on their open comment section. If enough people contribute, they may make permits to obtain invasive invertebrates easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## InvertsandOi

Ratmosphere said:


> https://www.regulations.gov/docket?D=APHIS-2008-0076
> 
> Please comment on their open comment section. If enough people contribute, they may make permits to obtain invasive invertebrates easier.


Okay. I've spent most of my free time over the past few days trying to read through that link. I'm dyslexic, so trying to read through endless legal jargon is akin to tearing my own eyes out of my head with a wooden spoon, haha. I got through about half of it. From what I could tell, the only thing of real interest is the proposed 'general permits'. Anyway, I left a comment saying that, while I'd love to see species of little threat less regulated, my main concern is that the laws, and how to comply with them, be made clear and as easy to abide by as possible. Thank you for the link! I hope they make things a little easier on us.


----------



## Ratmosphere

Me too. Once I get my permit, I'm getting so many foreign rhinoceros and stag beetles.


----------



## Arthroverts

Where does it say what species are banned, or is it in a different section of regulations? I'd like to know that. On a different note, do any of you know where I can get the smaller European species?
Thanks


----------



## KevinsWither

Ratmosphere said:


> Me too. Once I get my permit, I'm getting so many foreign rhinoceros and stag beetles.


If you do get your permit, you are indeed lucky. They typically don't issue such things to individuals. Only to instiutuions, which is kind of dumb considering that a lot of countries keep (even tropical ones where they could proliferate) such things and they don't get out. Its kind of weird.


----------



## mickiem

Ratmosphere said:


> https://www.regulations.gov/docket?D=APHIS-2008-0076
> 
> Please comment on their open comment section. If enough people contribute, they may make permits to obtain invasive invertebrates easier.


Thank you for posting this link.


----------



## InvertsandOi

Ratmosphere said:


> Me too. Once I get my permit, I'm getting so many foreign rhinoceros and stag beetles.


I'd love to get my hands on some Dynastes hercules or Allomyrina dichotomy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## InvertsandOi

Timothy Brinkley said:


> Where does it say what species are banned, or is it in a different section of regulations? I'd like to know that. On a different note, do any of you know where I can get the smaller European species?
> Thanks


Somebody correct me if I'm wrong here, but I don't think the law(s) are species specific, although exceptions to the law probably are. If a list does exist, it would vary state to state depending on which species are native to that state. If you have a question about a specific species you probably should call APHIS and ask them for the number to call. That's what I'd do at least.


----------

